# Gulp and Jig Heads



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

How important is it to use a jig head when using Berkley Gulp? If you use a jig head, is that the only weight you use? How large? Will Gulp work on a 2 hook bottom rig? Gulp sounds like something I'd like to use, but is the method you use it limited?  Thanks, Y'all.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's not something you really want to soak on a bottom rig, you want to cast and retrieve it. You don't have to use a jighead, you can also use a Carolina rig.

For jighead weight, use the lightest you can to get the distance you need and not get swept to the side in the current.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I like to use a jig head 1/4 to 3/4 oz depending on the current. Ive been fishing the 4" swimming mullet and have had good results with a 3/8 to 1/2 oz. I like the Gotcha jig heads best. my favoreat color is red for the jig head. With these I've been catching a lot of flounder but you can catch other species with them also like puppy drum and speckled trout. 

I've used them on a carolinia rig but that has been from a boat only. Im sure that they would work from the surf also.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Like Smoothlures said, you can but it's best when casted and retrieved. Although I do use on a certain flounder rig that I use on the bottom and it works just fine.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I've pretty much only used these GULP lures last year and this year, and have caught fish on jig heads, and fished like you would for largemouth bass with a weight posted about a foot to 15-inches from just a kahle hook ... the I put the twister tail or shrimp or crab just a little bit on the hook, and it kind of floats up in the current off the bottom.

So I don't always use a lead head with them.

THROW SOME BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The size of the leadhead is directly related to how deep you want to fish it or how strong the current is. I'll fish in the same spot and when there's little to no current a 1/4 or 3/8 oz. is all you need but the same spot with the current cooking I'll use a 1 oz. so there is no set answer but generally speaking the lightest one you can get away with is usually your best bet.


----------

